# Christmas Day Game Discussion



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@
















@
















@
















@
















@






 
Merry Christmas, everybody!


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Should all be good games except the last one. Not really sure what the NBA was thinking on that one.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

awesome, i'm very inerested, except for the last two.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

garnett said:


> Should all be good games except the last one. Not really sure what the NBA was thinking on that one.


Portland was supposed to be getting healthy right about now and rounding into shape as a fringe contender and the Warriors were going to be a high-scoring, entertaining team that'd be more fun to watch than their records would suggest. Instead both teams have been falling apart at the seams so far. I understand why they scheduled it as the late game.

Anyways, I got Knicks, Magic, Lakers, Thunder, and Warriors.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

Got all my family christmas stuff done yesterday so today is basketball day.

I've got Knicks, Magic, Heat, Nuggets, Blazers


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Turnover central for the Knicks...


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

D-Rose's shot is off so far, but he's being aggressive


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Merry Christmas!

Recently I have Direct TV. I watch NBA TV, ESPN and TNT. I lost my channel schedules.

Which channel is ABC?


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Ballscientist said:


> Merry Christmas!
> 
> Recently I have Direct TV. I watch NBA TV, ESPN and TNT. I lost my schedules.
> 
> Which channel is ABC?


Don't have Direct Tv and not sure what game you want to catch but the Bulls-Knicks game is on ESPN.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

as bad as the bulls played they are only down 1


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Korver's shoes are interesting.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Boozer hits at the buzzer and the Bulls lead 54-52 at the half.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Big Momma?

Really, ESPN?


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Am I reading this right? Amare has 5 blocks?!?

Edit : just checked his stats for this year compared to last and he's up 1 block. 2.1 bpg this year compared to last years 1.0


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Derrick Rose taking over.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Who the hell gels their hair before a basketball game?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

P to the Wee said:


> Who the hell gels their hair before a basketball game?


Honestly, I don't think you can EVER be surprised that an Italian from New York has their hair gelled. Just be happy he's less orange than the painted area.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Rose needs to go ahead and make Amar'e his bitch here


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I don't know what Rose was taking exception to there, they got tangled up because he drove right into Amare's chest after the whistle. That happens, just keep playing


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

P to the Wee said:


> Rose needs to go ahead and make Amar'e his bitch here


that was the second time amare raked rose after the play was called dead


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I don't know what Rose was taking exception to there, they got tangled up because he drove right into Amare's chest after the whistle. That happens, just keep playing


he had his hand around his neck guy. couple that with the hard foul in the first quarter. Rose is not the kind of guy to take exception to stuff. amare is dirty, if seen him push bulls players in dirty plays


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

It happened because Rose thought he might get continuation if it was a defensive foul and tried to dunk under Amare. He created the situation


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

man this is a physical game.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Rose is playing unusually horrible down the stretch.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Ughh Bulls have gone cold


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Good job refs


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

10-4 after nine minutes of the fourth quarter in the books just doesn't sound right.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

that should be an and 1. but the officiating has been like that all day.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

Bogg said:


> It happened because Rose thought he might get continuation if it was a defensive foul and tried to dunk under Amare. He created the situation


and having his arm around roses neck? that was off an offensive foul.


not to mention the many times he's shoved taj gibson under the basket. its okay, i like it just as long as its even on both side.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

O2K said:


> and having his arm around roses neck? that was off an offensive foul.



Again, Rose attempted to duck around him to get a layup, Amare just held his ground and Rose had put himself in a bad situation. It wasn't a dirty play.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Again, Rose attempted to duck around him to get a layup, Amare just held his ground and Rose had put himself in a bad situation. It wasn't a dirty play.


rose had right to take exception to it. his dirtiness i am talking about him shoving taj gibson a few time.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Only down 6 lets go!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Arghhhhh


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

I had a feeling it wasn't happening for us today.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wilson Chandler took over in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Seems like Wilson Chandler's shot every time he's touched the ball in the last two to three minutes


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

big win for the knicks now up 2-0 on the bulls. I would like to see the bulls at full strength. they were 7-2 with a healthy boozer and a healthy noah.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Celtics-Magic tip off. With Shaq as the only healthy center I'm actually expecting Orlando to win this one.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

11-0, Magic to start.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

This isn't going well at all


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

nelsons pg vision is terrible.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

13-0 ... can you say skunk?


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

the game has passed shaq, he to slow nowadays.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Pierce finally gets Boston on the board.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Celtics will be ok. They just started off cold, Magic started off hot. Simple as that.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Orlando fans will be the first to tell you how critical I've been of their team over the past couple years. These two trades they made though is going to make them a serious threat. They have changed the dynamic of this Boston-Orlando matchup completely and I think Orlando has a good shot against anybody.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I wouldn't say it's changed the dynamic completely. The Magic have additional firepower outside of Dwight now, but there's still a major question of who's going to create their own offense in a playoff series.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

time to bring Arenas, Nelson is useless right now...


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, Boston heated up finally. I'm waiting for the Richardson explosion, though. For whatever reason he sees red against Boston.

Oh, and great flop by the Baconator. :bsmile:


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Dwight...first stupid goal tending, then offensive foul...


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Time for Jameer to go. He improved a lot as a player over the past few seasons, but his time running this team is clearly up. He's dribbling and shooting too much and he's still not a ball mover.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Nelson-Redick should not be in the game at the same time, you just saw what Pierce did to them! easily passed by Redick and then made a layup over Nelson and a foul. With Nelson-J.J. backcourt Celtics tied the game...SVG


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Oh my god Jermaine. Is that you?


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Apparently these two teams are incapable of scoring points at the same time.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Whaddaya know, Jermaine O'Neal's still alive


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Orlando fans will be the first to tell you how critical I've been of their team over the past couple years. These two trades they made though is going to make them a serious threat. They have changed the dynamic of this Boston-Orlando matchup completely and I think Orlando has a good shot against anybody.


Not really. It doesn't prove much if Orlando loses to a Boston team without Rondo, Perk, and Delonte.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Up one after one. I'll absolutely take that in light of how the game started.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Gil and Redick we need to focus in on. Gil especially. I think they should put Marquis on him, Nate is too short.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Oooh Avery Bradley gets assignment on Gil. Totally forgot about him.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

A wise man once told me, the more things change, the more they stay the same.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Well, Jermaine's alive, but that's about it


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am so happy Hedo is back in Orlando. He looks like a totally different player.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Arenas isn't moving like he used to. Did he get injured recently?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

HB said:


> Arenas isn't moving like he used to. Did he get injured recently?


He had a surgical procedure this past summer to remove his skull from his lower abdomen. It takes eighteen months for the core muscles to get back to 100% after something like that.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

i hope his knee is fine...


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Lol 10 seconds...


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

good call, Dwight is waiting too long to take a free throw!!!


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Dwight's on pace to get 30 techs. wow


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

I don't understand why SVG always creates defensive mismatches for his own team? Somebody has to explain him-Hedo is SF not PF, J-Rich-SG not SF!


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

and yes, Arenas is not a SG, he is a PG!


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Pierce is keeping the Celts in this game. Rest of the team needs to show up.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Jameer, Arenas, Richardson


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Really don't like Jameer Nelson. This dude is worthless.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Howard and Nelson are terrible, hope they will show up in second half...


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

> Really don't like Jameer Nelson. This dude is worthless.


totaly agree...


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

****ing SVG, you cant play with Nelson, Arenas and Richardson at the same time!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So the Celts without Rondo are still doing this to the new look Magic? What gives?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Celtics are the best team in the league right now IMO.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

all SVGs fault, he organised two runs for Celtics, first when he put Redick in a game for Richardson with Nelson in the backcourt and Boston tied the game after losing by 8-10 points and second when he went with Nelson, Arenas, J-Rich in the second quarter and the +3 became -10


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Celts have doubled up the Magic 46-23 since letting Orlando open up with a 13-point run.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Charles Barkley's commercial too damn funny.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Howard is just stupid, thats about it...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Shaq was holding Dwight. Awful call.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Otis should bolster the front court. Too much emphasis placed on the Magic not having 'a go to scorer'.....this team cant beat the Celts with their big man depth


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

and another stupid foul by Howard...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jameer Nelson doesn't seem to push the ball.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nelson is an awful player. Great foul by Hedo.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, I can't believe Nelson didn't pass it to Anderson there then he turns it over. What a momentum killer.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Jameer please take your ass to the bench...


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Hedo engaging in some goonery. It'll be interesting to see if the Celtics respond in kind.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Anderson had Nate defending him in the post and Jameer instead of passing him the ball decided to take Garnett off the dribble-lost the ball, free throws for KG...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I am not sure Bass has recorded an assist in the last 10 games.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

stubborn SVG will never sit Jameer...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Babir said:


> Anderson had Nate defending him in the post and Jameer instead of passing him the ball decided to take Garnett off the dribble-lost the ball, free throws for KG...


In his defense, he probably couldn't see Anderson with Garnett's kneecaps in his line of sight, obscuring his vision.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

SVG sounded like the "Here We Go Galaxy" guy from I Love You Man at half-time - Turkglu stripped the ball hence actual basketball move hence not one of them there blatant/fragrant/flagrant type deals hence shut up Doc


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Turkoglu just committed a hard foul. Which is what more guys should be doing.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

It's be nice if the refs called the obvious ones


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

just check Nelson's stats...6 turnovers, 1-7 from the field, 0-4 from the perimeter...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Giving the C's Jermaine O'Neal somewhat takes the sting off getting beaten by them constantly.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

whoever comes to Orlando starting to play like disabled-Carter now Arenas and Richardson...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah, Jermaine is Kwame Brown status now. People think this bum is still good.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

He hasn't played in over a month and once the team's healthy he's the third-string center. Jermaine's perfectly adequate for the role the C's want him to play.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Shaq looks like Jabba the Hut.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

refs doin everything in they power to let the Magic win but it hasn't worked yet. we'll see if the Celtics can fight past it down the stretch


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Need to put Hedo back in the game. Orlando backcourt has been abysmal today (credit to Boston's D).


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I wish they would show the replay to see if that was a travel or not. Dwight is ready to murder Bob Delaney today.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Kwame has been probably been better than Jermaine O'Neal this season...Not saying he doesn't suck, he just doesn't suck that hard.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Dwight is playing like 19 years old rookie...


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Dwight travels so much. Especially on his "running hook".


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Huge flop by Glen Davis.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Nate is just abysmal this game. If Rondo's healthy this is a 20-point blowout.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Dwight had to dunk the ball, could get continuation


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Richardson has to come for Redick right now...


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

KG is not missing...


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

howard gets more whistles then Kobe and LeBron combined


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Howard could have kept the ball alive, why to hit it so hard to the stands?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

I don't mind all the whistles that Dwight gets, for the most part they're obvious fouls. There's been some no-calls for Pierce that have been bothering me tonight though, but such is life.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Bass ties it.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

two more fouls in a row on Orlando no-called. Lmao at the NBA being this desperate to have a big-man as a star


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Go Magic!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Finally Nelson does something. It's about time.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nelson drilling the 3.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Clear no-call on a blatant travel.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

wow these refs SUCK - No travel on Pierce!?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Marcus13 said:


> wow these refs SUCK - No travel on Pierce!?


Are you not a Celts fan?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Big shot by Redick.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The Chronicles of Reddick.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Steve Kerr!!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

HB said:


> Are you not a Celts fan?


Of course but I have been calling them out for all the bull**** Howard's been getting away with , so I have to be fair and call them out for calls that go our way too


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Very frustrating game out of Nate, his solid play has been one of the primary reasons they've been able to weather the loss of Rondo


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Marcus13, much respect!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Game overr. Ready for the Christmas meltdown just like the last two years


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Couple solid wins now for the new-look Magic, although it'd mean more had Rondo played.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Orlando is going to be really good when their guys get comfortable with each other. You can already tell the difference in moxy with space cadets like Carter and Lewis gone. This team can do more and has more talent. Bass was just waiting in the wings to man the power forward spot, and now they just need someone who can back up the 4/5 for them. 

This is going to make the conference semifinals and conference finals a war. Love it.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

****ty loss. Good thing Rondo comes back next week and West the week after that.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Two amazing trades by Otis Smith. Orlando will be set for the next three years as long as he doesn't get stupid again and let Richardson go.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You fools keep thinking that Hedo doesn't make a difference.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Its a good win for the Magic no doubt but didn't the Magic win the regular season series matchup against the Celts last year or was it a draw?

This board is funny. If they had lost, oh the trade doesn't make a difference. They won, oh they are looking dangerous. The Celts dont have Perkins and Rondo.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

Tough loss for the Celts. Nate Robinson shot way too much!


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

I hope J.Richardson will find his shot soon


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

HB said:


> Its a good win for the Magic no doubt but didn't the Magic win the regular season series matchup against the Celts last year or was it a draw?
> 
> This board is funny. If they had lost, oh the trade doesn't make a difference. They won, oh they are looking dangerous. The Celts dont have Perkins and Rondo.


And West.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

My main concern is Arenas health, he is moving really really bad...


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

HB said:


> This board is funny. If they had lost, oh the trade doesn't make a difference. They won, oh they are looking dangerous. The Celts dont have Perkins and Rondo.


Who said they're dangerous because they won this game? Win or lose today the trade is a huge step in the right direction because they have far more versatility offensively now.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Who said they're dangerous because they won this game? Win or lose today the trade is a huge step in the right direction because they have far more versatility offensively now.


The goal IS to win a championship. Can this team beat the Celts or the Heat in a 7 game series?

And the other team had doubts too before anyone says neither did their old team btw.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

HB said:


> The goal IS to win a championship. Can this team beat the Celts or the Heat in a 7 game series?
> 
> And the other team had doubts too before anyone says neither did their old team btw.


Yes. If Dwight and Hedo play well they can beat anybody.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Adam said:


> Yes. If Dwight and Hedo play well they can beat anybody.


LOL but you realize the Celts will have homecourt and all of their bigs healthy right? These guys barely got a win against a team missing 3 guys in their rotation.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

this game should be fun.

those shoes are hideous.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Lakers are the one team that you know if you are sitting courtside, you are super rich. Guys like Denzel can't even get front row seats


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Wtf is this pro vision commentary. Jesus Christ...


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Good game in LA.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

yeezy taught me


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

so far Miami getting the benefit of the calls but champs dont sweat that


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

^yeah seriously, the champs are getting no respect from the zebras. Wow.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

it's ok some slack ball and the only difference right now is a made 3 and a couple trips to the line - slow start - neither team looking particularly sharp - too many mimosas around the tree this morning I think


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Drewbs said:


> ^yeah seriously, the champs are getting no respect from the zebras. Wow.


Champs have been moving their hands more than their feet. Artest was trying to sumo wrestle Lebron for some weird reason.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Heat are who we thought they were


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Well I guess it is safe to assume Wade is healthy again.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> Well I guess it is safe to assume Wade is healthy again.


Actually after those two missed dunks, I think the knee is still bothering him.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

HB said:


> The Lakers are the one team that you know if you are sitting courtside, you are super rich. Guys like Denzel can't even get front row seats


Not necessarily, the seats are were bought on a first come, first serve basis (some people are 30 year Laker fans, then you have to account for the fact that the Lakers sell seats to major studios/agencies who strategically place their clients/talent in those seats.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

The Heat are playing great D on Kobe


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

That T should only have been on Artest.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ah. So Artest's whole strategy tonight is that he can't stop Lebron so he's going to try and get him ejected. Good luck with that one. I don't think Lebron has ever been tossed before.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Don't worry LA, we turn up the HEAT in the 2nd half.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Did Dwyane Wade just say "I'm a tough guy" and harp on how his knee is after he just spent a half of basketball trying to dunk every time down the floor?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Love the intensity of this game. Both teams are really going at it on the defensive end. It's like a playoff game.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Good win for the Magic today. Back to back games ending teams 10+ game winning streaks. Magic should go on a nice winning streak now. Probably end up being 24-12 before they start their west coast trip in 2 weeks.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ron Artest has got to make that layup.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

So is Bynum still hurt? I am not even sure where the Lakers bigs advantage is.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jim Gray on the sideline.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Drewbs said:


> ^yeah seriously, the champs are getting no respect from the zebras. Wow.


 How do we only have 6FT attempts?

Same thing happened last XMas, but the Lakers got frustrated quicker and the Cavs blew them out faster.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Right now I don't care if the Lakers lose. I just want them to play well.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

These scrubs killing Bron's triple double.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Can someone go check on Ron. I heard a big bang and then a thud.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Gee, another Xmas day drubbing for the Lakers...nothing new, but disappointed with the effort.

Then again, they had such a great game on Tuesday leading up to this second abortion of the week.

I'm impressed with Bosh today, he has been much more aggressive than the earlier part of the season.

James has been good defensively, but that last Kobe pass was right to him.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This has been Boston Celtics level defense tonight by the Heat. They refuse to give a single inch to anyone.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ron said:


> Gee, another Xmas day drubbing for the Lakers...nothing new, but disappointed with the effort.


Seemed like they came out with a lot of effort in the first quarter. They were everywhere defensively.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

C'mon 1 more assist. I need that triple double.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Damnit Bosh. You are ruining it.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Bogg said:


> Very frustrating game out of Nate, his solid play has been one of the primary reasons they've been able to weather the loss of Rondo


In fairness to Nate he's not used to playing 42-44 minutes a night.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

LeWayne Bosh mean business


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

LOL @ all those banging on the Heat for not beating any good teams, when the Lakers have had the easiest schedule in the league so far(and it's not close), and look what they're doing right now with that same Heat team.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

bosh is playing great.... kobe and pau playing like crap....

this obviously isn;t going to happen all the time and in the playoffs


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

lol at the guys talking about Michael Vick's "great story." If you made that into a story book you can't even show it to your kids.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

ChosenFEW said:


> bosh is playing great.... kobe and pau playing like crap....
> 
> this obviously isn;t going to happen all the time and in the playoffs


I think Kobe is going to struggle against the Heat in the playoffs. He had trouble against the Celtics for the same reasons. Tough perimeter defenders who work him on both ends bug him. Wade was living in his shirt tonight, and then they switched Lebron on him, and the badness continued.

As for Gasol, that's two seasons in a row I've seen him get dominated by Zydrunas. Big Z's length bugs him. And Z is used to that euro game Pau plays. Plus Pau isn't fast enough to expose Z's slowness, unless it's in a pick and roll, which is what they have to run, not the triangle.

Alternatively, the Lakers pick and roll defense has been hysterically bad tonight.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

^^

I don't think we have to worry about them playing in playoffs.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Damn impressive win by the Heat. They marched into LA on Christmas day and blew the Lakers out on National television. 

By the way that one on one defense by D Wade against Kobe for the majority of the game was straight lock down.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

LamarButler said:


> ^^
> 
> I don't think we have to worry about them playing in playoffs.


Really?

You already have a classic quote regarding the "Lakers are done" in Jemel Irief's signature, I think this one will secure your place on this board for all time. :laugh:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

D Wade did the job on Kobe. Gasol was shut down by Big Z.

And thats the game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

23AJ said:


> Damn impressive win by the Heat. They marched into LA on Christmas day and blew the Lakers out on National television.
> 
> By the way that one on one defense by D Wade against Kobe for the majority of the game was straight lock down.


Yeah it was really impressive. You could tell Kobe didn't like it.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Ron said:


> Really?
> 
> You already have a classic quote regarding the "Lakers are done" in Jemel Irief's signature, I think this one will secure your place on this board for all time. :laugh:


Yea cause I could really predict Perk going down in Game 6.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

What's wrong with Miami?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Yeah it was really impressive. You could tell Kobe didn't like it.


Most shooting guards usually cower to Kobe eventually. However Wade is easily as tough mentally and physically as Kobe. There for that match up will generally be a wash or one or the other gets the best of them. Tonight it was clearly all D Wade. Miami Heat have an answer for every teams best SG or SF in the Association. It's why teams like the Magic adn Celtics worry me. They're great inside and out. Bynum looks like a bum, and Pau is soft, so the Lakers worry me less.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Kenyon's back


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

23AJ said:


> Most shooting guards usually cower to Kobe eventually. However Wade is easily as tough mentally and physically as Kobe. There for that match up will generally be a wash or one or the other gets the best of them. Tonight it was clearly all D Wade. Miami Heat have an answer for every teams best SG or SF in the Association. It's why teams like the Magic adn Celtics worry me. They're great inside and out. Bynum looks like a bum, and Pau is soft, so the Lakers worry me less.


Only team in the East that worries me is the Celtics because of their defense which is as good or better than Miami's, and their well rounded offense which can absorb bad nights from two of their big three/four, and still win.

No one expected KG to come back this year playing like a 20 year old. But he has. And Ray Allen seems to always find the fountain in big games. That's a team that is legitamtely more talented than the Heat on the whole. It's going to take something special to beat them.

Can't imagine how much of a cake walk it would have been for the Celtics this year if Lebron had stayed in Cleveland.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Three HEAT = Five* Peat*

I won't rub it in more than that I'm sure the loss stings enough. But enough talk about the Heat only beat bad teams please.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

That dunk by Nene coast to coast dribbling it up the court was completely sick dunking it over the Thunders Durant and Green.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Lakers are playing terrible basketball right now. Lakers and Celtics aren't as invincible as people think. They're the favorites, but not by much.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Only team in the East that worries me is the Celtics because of their defense which is as good or better than Miami's, and their well rounded offense which can absorb bad nights from two of their big three/four, and still win.
> 
> No one expected KG to come back this year playing like a 20 year old. But he has. And Ray Allen seems to always find the fountain in big games. That's a team that is legitamtely more talented than the Heat on the whole. It's going to take something special to beat them.
> 
> Can't imagine how much of a cake walk it would have been for the Celtics this year if Lebron had stayed in Cleveland.


The Magic also will be very dangerous with Howard, and the newly added guys in J Rich, Arenas, and Turkoglu. Plus I believe Nelson will be traded to the Blazers for Andre Miller/Camby or Andre Miller/Joel Przybilla.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Lakers are playing terrible basketball right now. Lakers and Celtics aren't as invincible as people think. They're the favorites, but not by much.


Celtics have clearly looked a lot better than the Lakers. Not sure why you're lumping the C's in the same sentence as the Lakers. Celtics nearly won their game tonight, and were on a 14 game winning streak. The Celtics have also handed the Heat their backsides twice this year, and come on, LA were blown out today. 

I guess you just don't like the Celtics. 

Hater!!!!

By the way Nene just dunked on your boys Durant/ Green coast to coast.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Lakers are playing terrible basketball right now. Lakers and Celtics aren't as invincible as people think. They're the favorites, but not by much.


The Heat are the team to beat. The Celtics beat the 9-8 Heat, not the 15-1 Heat. I might even venture as far to say the Heat have only hit 1/2 to 3/4 of their full potential. They aren't even as good as they are going to be yet.

But even if the Celtics/Lakers/Spurs do win the ship this year (obviously I won't count those great teams out) they are all still on the decline and it's only a matter of time before they fall off the map, meanwhile the Heat have 5 years of their trio being in their prime providing no serious injuries happen *knock on wood.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

23AJ said:


> By the way Nene just dunked on your boys Durant/ Green coast to coast.


It was a cool play. I'm just glad my boys are in Oklahoma City and not still stuck in Seattle. They're having a great season thus far.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

People wonder why other players want Super Teams? They knew Miami was going to be a problem even when fans and media were having their first month jollys. You are going to need some serious talent to beat them and the EC GMs better step their game up because once the Heat get another athletic big...look out.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> It was a cool play. I'm just glad my boys are in Oklahoma City and not still stuck in Seattle. They're having a great season thus far.


LOL

Well be happy that Kevin Durant landed in Seattle's lap and not Oden. 

Right now Denver up on the OKC.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

These Denver-OKC games tend to be great every time out.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

HKF said:


> These Denver-OKC games tend to be great every time out.


True, Den/OKC are usually always great games. Two very talented teams in the association.

The next game should even be better. The Blazers have beaten Oakland just recently in Portland. Now I'm sure Ellis and company will want to pay the Blazers back. My only question is, will Curry be playing or is he still out ? I know B Roy, and the Vanilla Gorilla Przybilla will be out for Portland.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I heard Curry was ready to play and they need it because Ellis has been playing too many minutes. 

OMG, this Big Momma's House sequel looks pathetic.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Harden is excellent at drawing fouls for a roleplayer/6th man.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Ty Lawson needs to be starting for someone.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Denver playing good ball even with out Melo. Nuggets should probably just go ahead and try and get the best deal out there for Melo. It's obvious to me that this Denver team can still have an enormous impact on the association if they get the right pieces back for Melo.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

The Heat have arrived. They're going to be a tough matchup for anyone this upcoming postseason.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Cant deny Westbrook has some serious ups (hops)


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Durant is just feeling it. 16 points in the 3rd and I don't think he has a miss.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another Christmas, another fulfilling rape of LA at LeBron's hands. And now that he's no longer surrounded by dog poop, the future looks VERY, VERY bleak for his haters and more importantly, for the rest of the league.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I wonder if the Nuggets could trade Anthony & Billups for Tyreke, Udrih & Delembert. 

It would give them a younger team next season. Plus expiring contracts.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

HKF said:


> OMG, this Big Momma's House sequel looks pathetic.


This is the season of ****ty sequels. Another Focker film, another Big Momma flick, Bad Boys 3, all we need is another Tyler Perry Madea flick to round out the set.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Why is bad boys 3 a bad idea?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Nene has been surprisingly good.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Probably because Bad Boys and Bad Boys 2 were bad ideas.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

They managed to make the third Focker film still pretty funny.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

hobojoe said:


> They managed to make the third Focker film still pretty funny.


You just have terrible taste.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Thunder any chance to get out of the WEST?


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Not unless they get some size.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Its so hard being a Rockets fan for the last two years we know we cant win it all. We know we are stuck in purgatory. On the cusp of the 8 or just inside. With no high draft picks and really no substantial trades looking likely in the months ahead.

Anyways dont care about the blazers warriors game im off.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah the Thunder size thing is still a massive issue. A big reason why nene looked so productive out there. 

I think that issue can be overcome though as long as they dont face the Lakers. If someone else knocks out the Lakers the season would look a lot brighter for the Thunder.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

ChiBron said:


> Another Christmas, another fulfilling rape of LA at LeBron's hands. And now that he's no longer surrounded by dog poop, the future looks VERY, VERY bleak for his haters and more importantly, for the rest of the league.


Yeah.

Are you ABSOLUTELY SURE you don't want me to change your nick? I asked you before, but did not get a response...MiBron is still available, so is MiaBron, and MiamiBron...you get the idea.

I mean, don't you feel "unfulfilled" that he didn't go to Chicago? Or am I reading your nick all wrong?

Maybe you live in Chicago and you are a Bron fan. I am not sure.

Just let me know. We are here to help.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

You have to admit the rollercoaster ride has been pretty funny.

Before the season started people complained that Lebron took the easy way out and things would be way too easy for the big 3.

After the unimpressive start people wanted to break up the big 3. The "I told you so's" started flying and suddenly it's not so easy for Lebron.

Now that Miami is rolling again, maybe people should start hopping back on that first train. You know, the one where Magic said that he would never play with Bird? I think people should stick with that one until the Heat either wins a chip or loses in the playoffs.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> You have to admit the rollercoaster ride has been pretty funny.
> 
> Before the season started people complained that Lebron took the easy way out and things would be way too easy for the big 3.
> 
> ...


Notwithstanding the uninspired horrid play from the Laker bigs today, they still have problems against big forward lines...and are going to find getting past Boston near impossible.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ron said:


> Notwithstanding the uninspired horrid play from the Laker bigs today, they still have problems against big forward lines...and are going to find getting past Boston near impossible.


You don't have to worry about Boston.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Ron said:


> Notwithstanding the uninspired horrid play from the Laker bigs today, they still have problems against big forward lines...and are going to find getting past Boston near impossible.


It'll come down to how healthy Boston is come playoff time. KG is going at a pace that I don't think he can maintain for an entire year and guys like Shaq/JO are wobbly at best. The Celtics are also a completely different team without Rondo so he'll need to be healthy as well.

Lastly even if the Heat don't win it this year it gets easier next year. Orlando isn't getting better and Knicks/Bulls are still a tier below.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

If the Lakers were actually playing good basketball right now, I could find the Heat's victory more impressive, but they aren't and truth be told the Heat just beat a team who just got beat a few nights before by a 12-16 Bucks team by 19.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Idunkonyou said:


> If the Lakers were actually playing good basketball right now, I could find the Heat's victory more impressive, but they aren't and truth be told the Heat just beat a team who just got beat a few nights before by a 12-16 Bucks team by 19.


The Lakers play down to competition when they don't care. They came out today for a game that has been months in anticipation. They started fast. Artest even tried to rough up LeBron. Kobe and Pau took the ball to the basket. They competed, unlike games where they play down. Miami was just the better team tonight.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> It'll come down to how healthy Boston is come playoff time. KG is going at a pace that I don't think he can maintain for an entire year and guys like Shaq/JO are wobbly at best. The Celtics are also a completely different team without Rondo so he'll need to be healthy as well.
> 
> Lastly even if the Heat don't win it this year it gets easier next year. *Orlando isn't getting better* and Knicks/Bulls are still a tier below.


:rotf:

No practice with the new guys and the Magic beat the Spurs and Celtics over the last 3 days. Yeah they are getting worse from here on out, LOL! :rofl:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Adam said:


> You don't have to worry about Boston.


I am Laker fan. I never get worried.

Even when we will face Boston again this year in the Finals, for the third time in four years.

The rivalry is renewed, big time.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Idunkonyou said:


> :rotf:
> 
> No practice with the new guys and the Magic beat the Spurs and Celtics over the last 3 days. Yeah they are getting worse from here on out, LOL! :rofl:


He probably means that they aren't going to be able to get better with moves because they have no roster flexibility.

He could also mean that they aren't going to get better than the 2nd best team in the East at best.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Idunkonyou said:


> If the Lakers were actually playing good basketball right now, I could find the Heat's victory more impressive, but they aren't and truth be told the Heat just beat a team who just got beat a few nights before by a 12-16 Bucks team by 19.


Yup.

That same team went 4-7 down the stretch last year and everyone was saying they were through.

Funny how things all changed come playoff time, eh?


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Adam said:


> The Lakers play down to competition when they don't care. They came out today for a game that has been months in anticipation. They started fast. Artest even tried to rough up LeBron. Kobe and Pau took the ball to the basket. They competed, unlike games where they play down. Miami was just the better team tonight.


If that makes you sleep better at night. The Lakers have looked like garbage the last two games and I believe they would have lost to whoever tonight. Just so happened to be the Heat so of course let the overhype begin.

If we are talking about quality wins, go look at the Magic. Beat the Spurs who were on a 10 game winning streak and the Celtics who were on a 14 game winning streak with 4 new players who haven't even had a practice together yet.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Ron said:


> Yup.
> 
> That same team went 4-7 down the stretch last year and everyone was saying they were through.
> 
> Funny how things all changed come playoff time, eh?


Last is last year, but I agree. It is December.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ron said:


> I am Laker fan. I never get worried.
> 
> Even when we will face Boston again this year in the Finals, for the third time in four years.
> 
> The rivalry is renewed, big time.


I suppose injuries could always happen to a few teams and the Lakers could sneak in but we will have to see.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Adam said:


> He probably means that they aren't going to be able to get better with moves because they have no roster flexibility.
> 
> He could also mean that they aren't going to get better than the 2nd best team in the East at best.


Yeah, they actually do. 6.3 million TE and 1.8 million TE from the trades. I guarantee before the trade deadline the Magic add a big man or two with out even trading any more of their own guys away. Lots of teams are trying to dump salary and the Magic will be their god send.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Idunkonyou said:


> If that makes you sleep better at night. The Lakers have looked like garbage the last two games and I believe they would have lost to whoever tonight. Just so happened to be the Heat so of course let the overhype begin.
> 
> If we are talking about quality wins, go look at the Magic. Beat the Spurs who were on a 10 game winning streak and the Celtics who were on a 14 game winning streak with 4 new players who haven't even had a practice together yet.


The Magic are a regular season dynasty. Why would I question their greatness?


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Adam said:


> The Magic are a regular season dynasty. Why would I question their greatness?


At least we have something. The Heat have been the....well I don't know. Irrelevant mostly over the last 3 or 4 years. They're still irrelevant now until they prove they can actually beat the Celtics or Magic in the east. Until then, you have the big 3 and nothing else.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Idunkonyou said:


> If that makes you sleep better at night. The Lakers have looked like garbage the last two games and I believe they would have lost to whoever tonight. Just so happened to be the Heat so of course let the overhype begin.
> 
> If we are talking about quality wins, go look at the Magic. Beat the Spurs who were on a 10 game winning streak and the Celtics who were on a 14 game winning streak with 4 new players who haven't even had a practice together yet.


I don't know, I am not convinced...I felt the Celtics just plain ran out of gas today...they consistently had a large single-digit lead and gave it up basically in the last four minutes.

I wasn't see much from after that four game losing streak...especially since Philly was one of those losses. I can see why you are thrilled over the past two victories, but I wouldn't be getting too excited yet. I can see them falling flat on their face against NJ on Monday.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ron said:


> Just let me know. We are here to help.


A feature where you can put Administrators on your Ignore List would really help me out. Can you do that?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Idunkonyou said:


> At least we have something. The Heat have been the....well I don't know. Irrelevant mostly over the last 3 or 4 years. They're still irrelevant now until they prove they can actually beat the Celtics or Magic in the east. Until then, you have the big 3 and nothing else.


You're a championship organization. We can only aspire to that.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Ron said:


> I don't know, I am not convinced...I felt the Celtics just plain ran out of gas today...they consistently had a large single-digit lead and gave it up basically in the last four minutes.
> 
> I wasn't see much from after that four game losing streak...especially since Philly was one of those losses. I can see why you are thrilled over the past two victories, but I wouldn't be getting too excited yet. I can see them falling flat on their face against NJ on Monday.


I'm not worried about right now. The Magic still have some gelling to do. In a month or so, I fully expect them to have it together, not to mention add a big man or two to back up Howard. Until then, it will be up and down. They have a pretty easy schedule coming up until their west coast trip. The Magic could very well be on a 8 game winning streak going into that trip. We shall see.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Adam said:


> I suppose injuries could always happen to a few teams and the Lakers could sneak in but we will have to see.


Yeah, that's a pretty weak comeback...I am sure you can do better than that. Please give it another try.

As an aside, I am sure LeBron treasures these Xmas day wins. Too bad for him that they don't play title games on the 25th of December. Otherwise, he would be 2/5 of the way to Kobe right now.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Idunkonyou said:


> They're still irrelevant now until they prove they can actually beat the Celtics or Magic in the east.


Boston I can understand, but Orlando? :laugh:. Sorry dude, but it's more the other way around. Nobody outside of Orlando considers the Magic superior to Miami. The Heat have nothing to prove concerning a team that's never won anything.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

ChiBron said:


> A feature where you can put Administrators on your Ignore List would really help me out. Can you do that?


Touché.

I'll look into it.

But you still have not answered my question. I suppose you like it just the way it is. But I can't help but laugh every time I see you post.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Adam said:


> You're a championship organization. We can only aspire to that.


At least if the Magic win a title, they will have earned it. Unfortunately they don't get the official love some teams get. :devil_2:


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

ChiBron said:


> Boston I can understand, but Orlando? :laugh:. Sorry dude, but it's more the other way around. Nobody outside of Orlando considers the Magic superior to Miami. The Heat have nothing to prove concerning a team that's never won anything.


Word has it that the Magic made the finals 2 years ago and the ECFs just last year. Maybe if you actually watched the NBA you would know this.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Idunkonyou said:


> I'm not worried about right now. The Magic still have some gelling to do. In a month or so, I fully expect them to have it together, not to mention add a big man or two to back up Howard. Until then, it will be up and down. They have a pretty easy schedule coming up until their west coast trip. The Magic could very well be on a 8 game winning streak going into that trip. We shall see.


Yes, it ought to be interesting down the stretch run. Getting rid of Carter was a huge move, he had to go...and so did Lewis, although I am disappointed in Arenas' play so far.

The Orlando/Heat games should be interesting the remainder of the season.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ron said:


> Yeah, that's a pretty weak comeback...I am sure you can do better than that. Please give it another try.


You say the same thing every time.



> As an aside, I am sure LeBron treasures these Xmas day wins. Too bad for him that they don't play title games on the 25th of December. Otherwise, he would be 2/5 of the way to Kobe right now.


So when Kobe loses by 20 he really wins because he was on championship teams in the past. That makes sense. I'll just have to settle for LeBron dropping a trip dub on his ass and curb stomping his team tonight. Shucks.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Idunkonyou said:


> Word has it that the Magic made the finals 2 years ago


Uhh, Orlando only made the Finals because KG was injured. It would've been a 2nd round exit otherwise. In '10, they were lucky enough to avoid Boston till the ECF. This team hasn't done anything to be looked at as a superior to the Heat. Not when they have 0 championships and sport an inferior record to Miami this season. Boston's the only team they have something to prove against in the East.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Adam said:


> You say the same thing every time.


That should tell you something. Come up with something new. Please.



> So when Kobe loses by 20 he really wins because he was on championship teams in the past. That makes sense. I'll just have to settle for LeBron dropping a trip dub on his ass and curb stomping his team tonight. Shucks.


I don't know, you tell me...Kobe comes through when it matters, LeBron doesn't. LeBron can "trip dub" his way all the to March and it still won't mean **** until he is holding up that trophy in the air.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ron said:


> Kobe comes through when it matters, LeBron doesn't.


I hope that's code for Kobe has always played with much better teammates. Because he sure as hell hasn't proven himself to be a more productive player than LeBron on ANY stage the last 2 seasons.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ron said:


> That should tell you something.


That you're unimaginative?



> I don't know, you tell me...Kobe comes through when it matters, LeBron doesn't.


Being Shaq's +1 was such a feat.



> LeBron can "trip dub" his way all the to March and it still won't mean **** until he is holding up that trophy in the air.


And the season isn't over yet.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Sorry Adam...facts are facts.

Kobe has five rings, LeBron zippo.

You are right, the season isn't over yet. But LeBron has had seven seasons and for the past three he has had to sit while Kobe has played in the Finals.

And last time I checked, Shaq wasn't there.

Maybe you need to pay more attention to the Lakers' current roster.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ron said:


> Sorry Adam...facts are facts.
> 
> Kobe has five rings, LeBron zippo.
> 
> ...


Nobody believes LeBron couldn't have won a championship with a prime Shaq. He can easily win multiple championships over the rest of his career, he's 25.

Kobe's record is great. Good for him. That has nothing to do with the game that happened tonight. Unless he was trying to lose and by his own admission after the game he wasn't. He got outperformed and Kobe himself doesn't feel comfort in his past achievements to where that doesn't matter to him.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Ron said:


> I don't know, I am not convinced...I felt the Celtics just plain ran out of gas today...they consistently had a large single-digit lead and gave it up basically in the last four minutes.


They almost never win when the treys aren't dropping, and they weren't today. I was shocked that they held on as long as they did given that Ray & Nate were a combined 5/30 or something ridiculous like that. And it wasn't the defense, as both guys were just bricking wide open jumpers.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Adam said:


> Nobody believes LeBron couldn't have won a championship with a prime Shaq. He can easily win multiple championships over the rest of his career, he's 25.
> 
> Kobe's record is great. Good for him. That has nothing to do with the game that happened tonight. Unless he was trying to lose and by his own admission after the game he wasn't. He got outperformed and Kobe himself doesn't feel comfort in his past achievements to where that doesn't matter to him.


Except for the fact that LeBron was 15 when Shaq/Kobe won for the first time in 2000, and 17 in 2002.

Just bad timing for ol' LBJ eh? Shucks...reality is a bitch.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ron said:


> Except for the fact that LeBron was 15 when Shaq/Kobe won for the first time in 2000, and 17 in 2002.
> 
> Just bad timing for ol' LBJ eh? Shucks...reality is a bitch.


Huh? That made no sense.

Just give me the upshot of your argument because this is boring. Are you trying to say you're okay with losing by 20 because of past success? That's great. I'll take winning by 20. Everyone is happy.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Adam said:


> Huh? That made no sense.
> 
> Just give me the upshot of your argument because this is boring. Are you trying to say you're okay with losing by 20 because of past success? That's great. I'll take winning by 20. Everyone is happy.


I think its pretty clear that I'm disappointed.

But I have been disappointed by the team before. I have been a fan for 44 years, and only have seen 11 titles out of them. That means I have been disappointed 33 times.


----------



## Pump Bacon (Dec 11, 2010)

The Heat's defense was great. That team has some scary potential. Artest needs some sense knocked into him - his efforts against LeBron were too stupid and didn't do much to impede his roll to a triple double.

The Lakers look tired and just not as good but they know how to pace themselves for the playoffs. Still with Kobe and Odom playing about 40 mins and Gasol playing about 36...thats imo a significant amount of minutes to play those guys just to get blown out. 

Like the Celtics, the Lakers showed how vulnerable they can turn out to be without health and hunger on their side. Guys like Dwight Howard and LeBron James must be fuming at the mouth to get a championship after their failures since reaching the Finals. Not to mention all the hate and criticism those two stars have gotten since...going to be a great season and playoffs!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Ron said:


> I think its pretty clear that I'm disappointed.
> 
> But I have been disappointed by the team before. I have been a fan for 44 years, and only have seen 11 titles out of them. That means I have been disappointed 33 times.


Zoom out. 

This type of post is in this thread why? 

The Lakers sucked today

*** I took out the part that is not relevant to the thread...if you have a problem with me, then contact me via PM. ***


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

***You might want to check my Poster ID. Its "1". I can't be anyone else but the first person on this web site.

So no, I don't think I am formerly "EHL" or anyone else on this web site, for that matter. I am just Ron.

Stick to the issues. How many times we have to tell you guys? Players are fair game, posters are not. Jesus H. Christ.***


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't know why people have to pull out the past everytime the Lakers stumble. Yes, we get it, they're the 2 time defending champions but they just got their asses handed to them on their home court today. They can lose 30 games in a row and they'll still be the defending champions, that tells us nothing. So let's focus on the game and leave the rest to the history section.

In my opinion today's game tells us quite a bit about how the 2 will match up in the playoffs if they do meet in the finals. We know that Miami's defense will make things difficult for Kobe and that Bosh can get his when matched up against Gasol/Odom. What it comes down to is that the Lakers need to get back to pounding the ball inside with Gasol/Bynum. A Gasol/Odom frontline isn't big enough to cause problems for the Heat frontline. If Bynum is able to start and be 75-80% they'll have a much better matchup against the Heat.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> I don't know why people have to pull out the past everytime the Lakers stumble. Yes, we get it, they're the 2 time defending champions but they just got their asses handed to them on their home court today. They can lose 30 games in a row and they'll still be the defending champions, that tells us nothing. So let's focus on the game and leave the rest to the history section.
> 
> In my opinion today's game tells us quite a bit about how the 2 will match up in the playoffs if they do meet in the finals. We know that Miami's defense will make things difficult for Kobe and that Bosh can get his when matched up against Gasol/Odom. What it comes down to is that the Lakers need to get back to pounding the ball inside with Gasol/Bynum. A Gasol/Odom frontline isn't big enough to cause problems for the Heat frontline. If Bynum is able to start and be 75-80% they'll have a much better matchup against the Heat.


I don't think you can draw such conclusions after just one game. Let's see what happens in Miami.

Most of the sports talk show hosts here expressed disappointment at the Lakers' lack of "passion." That still doesn't excuse them coming out and playing like **** when fans are paying ridiculous sums of money to see them not giving 100% effort. If you don't believe that, well you just haven't seen enough Laker games this year. After the first quarter, this team seemed to lose interest.

That's not an excuse. That's a real problem.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

P.S. Kobe alluded to some real lack of effort defensively, and said he is going to kick some ass in practice on Monday.

I don't know who he was alluding to, but it wasn't Derek Fisher, as the two commiserated on the bench together. It had to be one of the starters (pretty sure), but don't know who it is.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Heat Lakers is what happens when you play an easy schedule for the first quarter of the year, and it's the second time you run into a real defense(the bucks being the first).

Troubling thing for the Lakers is, if you couldn't beat the Heat NOW, it's only going to get more difficult. This team is getting better every month.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Idunkonyou said:


> At least we have something. The Heat have been the....well I don't know. Irrelevant mostly over the last 3 or 4 years. They're still irrelevant now until they prove they can actually beat the Celtics or Magic in the east. *Until then, you have the big 3 and nothing else*.


We have a championship, whatchu got? Who cares if we were irrelevant for a few seasons. Just a testament to our loyalty to the team.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ron said:


> I don't know, I am not convinced...I felt the Celtics just plain ran out of gas today...they consistently had a large single-digit lead and gave it up basically in the last four minutes.


The Celtics will run out of gas after 82+ games, and the Heat will run circles around them (literally.) Like Adam said, you don't have to worry about the Celtics. Now convince me why we should be worried about the Lakers.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Cleveland beat LA by what? 15 last Christmas? Geeze it's way too early to claim Miami invinceable and LA falling by the wayside. It's one game out of many. Miami was damn near .500 this time a month ago. This game really doesn't prove too much as far as the playoffs are concerned. 

Miami looked outstanding, especially defensively, but Kobe/Gasol struggled. 14-33 from the field combined and it was like 6 of 21 at the half. If you think Miami's going to be able to contain them like that night in and night out in a seven game series you're delusional. 

The Heat really impressed me though. Bosh is really coming into his own and Bron was Bron today. If they can keep Wade healthy they are going to be a load. 

The Lakers have to come out with more defensive intensity and hit some shots next time out. If they keep Bynum healthy I think they will roll through the West and have an excellent shot to take down whoever comes out of the East.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> Cleveland beat LA by what? 15 last Christmas? Geeze it's way too early to claim Miami invinceable and LA falling by the wayside. It's one game out of many. Miami was damn near .500 this time a month ago. This game really doesn't prove too much as far as the playoffs are concerned.
> 
> Miami looked outstanding, especially defensively, but Kobe/Gasol struggled. 14-33 from the field combined and it was like 6 of 21 at the half. If you think Miami's going to be able to contain them like that night in and night out in a seven game series you're delusional.
> 
> ...


What's with all this Laker talk? Oh that's right this is BBF where all the mods are admins.

Who's to say the Lakers are even getting out of the West. That's like the equivalent of saying Boston and Orlando are irrelevant as it pertains to the West, Spurs, Mavs etc.

I'll tell you this if they keep playing like dog turds they probably won't get out of the West. Meanwhile, the Heat are balling. Advantage: Miami.

Nobody can say what will happen in May/June, we can only speculate based on what is happening in the present. In the present, he Heat have the best record in December at 13-1, followed by the 10-1 Celtics, the 10-1 Mavs, and the 10-2 Spurs. The Lakers lost 4 games in December. I don't even want to know how many Orlando lost.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Heated said:


> The Celtics will run out of gas after 82+ games, and the Heat will run circles around them (literally.) Like Adam said, you don't have to worry about the Celtics. Now convince me why we should be worried about the Lakers.


LOL

Somehow this win over the Lakers validates you as the better team, because of what happened today, but we're going to use assumptions to believe you're going to "run circles" around a team that has swept you so far. This is priceless logic. This team was supposed to break down the past what? 2 years? And they haven't taking the Lakers to 7 games, and losing in the ECF another year without KG. Boston may very well break down, but until it happens it's a pretty awful assumption. I'm not bashing Miami because what they have done recently is impressive and they very well could beat the Celtics whether they "break down" or not. Your logic is all over the place. Congrats on your win today, but this really doesn't prove much in the grand scheme of things because a lot of things happen over the course of a season. The Lakers always turn it up a notch come playoff time. No one is saying Miami is out of it, but they don't hand out rings on christmas.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Overreactions in December when the playoffs are still four months away are always a sight to behold. I have seen that movie too many times before to fall for it.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Ron said:


> I don't think you can draw such conclusions after just one game. Let's see what happens in Miami.
> 
> Most of the sports talk show hosts here expressed disappointment at the Lakers' lack of "passion." That still doesn't excuse them coming out and playing like **** when fans are paying ridiculous sums of money to see them not giving 100% effort. If you don't believe that, well you just haven't seen enough Laker games this year. After the first quarter, this team seemed to lose interest.
> 
> That's not an excuse. That's a real problem.


That's why 3peat is such a difficult feat because teams lose their hunger after 1 or 2 championships. You're just not going to get the same amount of effort like the first 2 runs and you have to find ways to work around it.

Kobe played terrible today so if he's going to knock anyone for a lack of effort he should start with himself. Miami crowded him all afternoon but he made no real attempt to fight through the double teams. Kobe has no real advantage when he's matched up with either Wade or Lebron and that's not going to change in Miami or in the playoffs. Bosh is the key for Miami because when he's going offensively he's too quick for Gasol and too strong for Odom.

As bad as the Lakers looked today there are still some positives. They did a decent job on Lebron today but he was just on fire from outside. Most of those 3s are either contested or off the dribble so there really isn't much you can do.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> LOL
> 
> Somehow this win over the Lakers validates you as the better team, because of what happened today, but we're going to use assumptions to believe you're going to "run circles" around a team that has swept you so far. This is priceless logic. This team was supposed to break down the past what? 2 years? And they haven't taking the Lakers to 7 games, and losing in the ECF another year without KG. Boston may very well break down, but until it happens it's a pretty awful assumption. I'm not bashing Miami because what they have done recently is impressive and they very well could beat the Celtics whether they "break down" or not. Your logic is all over the place. Congrats on your win today, but this really doesn't prove much in the grand scheme of things because a lot of things happen over the course of a season. The Lakers always turn it up a notch come playoff time. No one is saying Miami is out of it, but they don't hand out rings on christmas.


Boston beat the 9-8 Heat not the 14-1 Heat. It is quite obvious that the Heat are slowly developing into a power house.

Now don't get me wrong, Boston is still the team to beat in the East, because we haven't had the chance to re-evaluate ourselves against them and we won't for a couple months. But the thing is, judging by the pace in which Miami has went from a mediocre team to a top dog in a 3rd of the season suggests the Heat may well be 2 or 3 times as good as they are now when the playoffs arrive, barring any significant injuries.

Right now it's a 6 horse race which includes in the West: (Dallas, San Antonio.) East: (Boston, Miami.) Dark Horses of the West and East respectively being LA and Orlando, based on present time. Obviously this all could change in January, or February, or whenever. But to speculate beyond January RIGHT NOW is a waste of time and words.

As of right the best teams in order are

1. Boston
2. Dallas
3. Miami
4. San Antonio
5. LA Lakers
6. Orlando


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Lakers fans throwing hissy fits again?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Heated said:


> The Celtics will run out of gas after 82+ games, and the Heat will run circles around them (literally.) Like Adam said, you don't have to worry about the Celtics. Now convince me why we should be worried about the Lakers.


Haha, well both you and Adam are delusional. 

The Celtics spank the Heat twice without Perk and Delonte, meaning the Heat don't have to worry about the Celtics? Haha.

Heat have already proven they can run circles around the Celtics, but they haven't proven they can beat the Celtics. Without 2 of their rotation players too.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

LamarButler said:


> The Celtics spank the Heat


They beat the Heat. Don't know about Spank. 5 point and 8 point loss. 
The Pacers spanked the Heat. That's it.

If you want to see what a spanking is look at the two games the Lakers played this week.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Heated said:


> 1. Boston
> 2. Dallas
> 3. Miami
> 4. San Antonio
> ...


Those 6 teams are correct, but the order is ridiculous. The Lakers will be fine, they are still *clearly* the team to beat in the West (at least), a few lackluster regular season performances in December is not going to change that.


----------



## johnnyb (Nov 20, 2010)

Good win for the Heat.

Great win for the Magic.

Durant is my man-crush.

Lakers have been completely uninspiring, with a few exceptions, this season. Hopefully they will improve.

I'm not drinking the Kool-Aid on any of these early season winning streaks, and unless someone reels off 20+ wins, ranking them in December is just this side of ridiculous.

Was any game more fun than Portland vs. GS?

j-


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I just love how a few wins brings posters who have been ghost for like months back to the board to crow. I am happy to see guys like JNice back because only the most homeriffic Magic fan would have believed that this team was even close to doing anything come playoff time.

Orlando now has a puncher's chance, but I still think if they are not parting with Nelson, then they need to get something for Duhon/J-Will or their trade exceptions.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

HKF said:


> I just love how a few wins brings posters who have been ghost for like months back to the board to crow. I am happy to see guys like JNice back because only the most homeriffic Magic fan would have believed that this team was even close to doing anything come playoff time.
> 
> Orlando now has a puncher's chance, but I still think if they are not parting with Nelson, then they need to get something for Duhon/J-Will or their trade exceptions.


Most (but not all) Miami fans disappeared to the safety of their own board after Miami's tepid start. Now that they are 14-1 in their past 15, they feel safe coming out of their hole to claim their December title.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

He was speaking of the Orlando fans, too.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

hobojoe said:


> Those 6 teams are correct, but the order is ridiculous. The Lakers will be fine, they are still *clearly* the team to beat in the West (at least), a few lackluster regular season performances in December is not going to change that.


Why is the order ridiculous. You could flip up the Spurs and Heat, or Mavs and Celtics. But Orlando is right where they belong.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Haha, well both you and Adam are delusional.
> 
> The Celtics spank the Heat twice without Perk and Delonte, meaning the Heat don't have to worry about the Celtics? Haha.
> 
> Heat have already proven they can run circles around the Celtics, but they haven't proven they can beat the Celtics. Without 2 of their rotation players too.


Like I said, the Celtics beat the 9-8 Heat. I would speculate that they'll be a lot better come playoff time based on how far they've come in a 3rd of the season. But until they prove they are the Celtics still are the team to beat.


----------

